# Test the new reviews system!



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2008)

As always, it'll need tweaking.  I'll clear the database once we're satisfied it works correctly.  You'll find it here (for now):

http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=192

I'm also looking into a way to import all our old reviews.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll play around with this later when I have time.  Thanks


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool.  It's quite different to the old system - better in some ways, not as good in others.  The main disadvantage is an index page of a publisher's product; there are dozens of advantages, though.  

Things like the ratings system (Production Values/Writing/Value) are customisable, so they're not set in stone.  There can be as many or few as we want.  We can reduce it to the single rating if we wish, or expand it more.

I've set the staff reviewers as moderators, so you'll have some options that most others don't have.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2008)

I've added a bunch of categories - no reasno we shoudln't review stuff other than just RPG books, right?

Plus, PDFs are in a separate section.  My reasoning is that (a) the PDF version may differ from the printed version and (b) DFs are reviewed with different criteria - has it got bookmarks, is there a print-friendly version,  etc.?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2008)

Posted one (452 to go!!) and I like it.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 28, 2008)

So Crothian, died of shock yet?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 28, 2008)

Any chance the old reviews can be imported.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 28, 2008)

jmucchiello said:


> Any chance the old reviews can be imported.




Scroll up and read the first post again.


----------



## Psion (Aug 28, 2008)

Wish I read this last night.

There's some reviews I did after the review system went down; I can post those.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 28, 2008)

Psion said:


> Wish I read this last night.
> 
> There's some reviews I did after the review system went down; I can post those.




Please do!  It'd be nice to get the new section off to a flying start!


----------



## MerricB (Aug 28, 2008)

Interesting. I've uploaded my review of one of the CZ products; I'll see if I can find a few boardgame reviews as well so you can see how content appears in that part of the system.

Cheers,
Merric


----------



## MerricB (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh... rating are out of 10, not out of 5! Oops. Fixing that. 

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Sep 2, 2008)

Morrus, I don't want to get too invested in the new review system until I know that you're _not_ going to clear out the database! Let me know when it's fine - or if it is already!

Cheers!


----------



## Mark (Sep 2, 2008)

We've been importing the data from the old section all weekend so I am sure it won't be cleared.  Have it it, SmilinB.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 2, 2008)

MerricB said:


> Morrus, I don't want to get too invested in the new review system until I know that you're _not_ going to clear out the database! Let me know when it's fine - or if it is already!
> 
> Cheers!




It's up and running properly, Merric.


----------



## MerricB (Sep 4, 2008)

Morrus said:


> It's up and running properly, Merric.




Thank you muchly, Morrus. Now to write those reviews I've been procrastinating on!

Cheers!


----------

